# Any XD competition shooters here? If so, what model?



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Currently, I'm set up for using my 9mm Sig in USPSA. Might consider a second weapon. I've fired the XD9 and was comfortable with that model. But, I'm sure other variants of that model (longer barrel, mag capacity, etc.) can be used with good or better score results. Any experienced XD owners have suggestions on a 9mm for USPSA?


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

I have used my XD40 Service Model for USPSA, but I have gravitated more towards my P226 9mm only because of the less expensive 9mm. The XD9 would do you well in competition.


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

*I shoot NRA action pistol and FPOA combat*

I use an out of the box XD .45acp service model with standard sights.
It is the finest non-1911 I have owned. It is just as accurate as my Sig 220 and is more comfortable to shoot than my Glock 21.
If you like plastic, get one of these guns.:mrgreen:


----------

